# Chess Set



## Shane93 (Jan 15, 2015)

Here are some closer detail pictures of the chess set I made years ago. The white pieces are maple, the dark are parota. The board is maple and walnut. Deft spray lacquer finish. The inside of the box is felt lined with dividers to hold the pieces. The plans for the pieces are out of a scrollsaw book. The plans for the board are from Shopsmith magazine. I can email PDFs to anyone interested in making this. Thanks for all the compliments.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TimR (Jan 15, 2015)

Shane, this is very cool. I think an interesting variant would be the squared bottom section, and turned upper section (except for the knights, of course).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2015)

VERY cool........


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

